# And so it begins...



## Erywin (Jul 20, 2009)

So, finally got enough people to start up a campaign and apparently there are even more that want to join, currently capping it at 6 players so I don't overload myself or the other players.  The group consists of one neophyte to D&D, a guy who has lived with people that have played previous editions, a gal that has played 3.5, a guy that has played basic/AD&D, and one gal that has played 4e.  Plus me who has never DMed 4e at all, let alone actually played it.  Makes for an interesting group, they are also a lot of fun to be around so I hope they all play well together.  Character makeup includes:

Warforged Battlerage Fighter (Thieve's Guild Affiliation)
Eladrin Archer Ranger (Resistance Affiliation)
Dragonborn Inspiring Warlord (City Council Affiliation)
Human War Wizard (Gabal's School Affiliation)
Razorclaw Shifter Avenger (Temple's Affiliation)

Quite the mix and I am interested in how they work together.  We also have a 6th player who wasn't there last night and I don't know if she is going to stick with it, we shall see.  We have pretty much all the affiliations covered in the group, which is nice.  Also a Wizard to hunt down with Inquisitors is going to be awesome!  

I have one question and that is is there a way to make the DDI character builder play nice with additional feats/abilities.  I found the houserule button but for feats it keeps on replacing the one feat that the characters get at first level instead of adding an additional one (these are the affiliation feats from the players guide).  We roughed out characters on paper and now I am going to print them out with the auto calculated values from the Character Builder, any help is greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
E

PS.  Excited to be running this campaign finally, as I wanted to run it when it first came out for 3.5 but that fell through.


----------



## kumagroo (Jul 20, 2009)

OK, that's a semi-easy fix...

As far as the feats go, there are two "house" icons on the builder.  You're clicking the obvious one near the top right.  In the box on the bottom left called "Feat Choice Checklist" look at the right of the blue bar entitled "All choices made".  That's the small house you click on to ADD a feat.  Then you can go back to the other house icon and make it a custom element if you want.  

That being said, I found it easier to make a general background that gave the +2 skill bonus and had the characters write in the additional effects onto their notes or make a powercard for the other stuff.


----------



## Erywin (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Kumagroo,

Actually just happened upon that second button about a minute ago and was coming here to post that I had fixed my own issues   Thanks for the alternative, will try it out as well.

Cheers,
E


----------

